# Freeview Season Passes with Humax 9200T or Tvonics TVR-150



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

Does any one know if there is anything to the rumour that

"Freeview has developed a standard called Freeview Playback which will include the meta data and that Humax will be supporting the Freeview Playback standard in a future release"

Does this mean that the Humax 9200t (and possible the TVonics TVR-150) could finally be able to do season passes - and so with twin tuners finally we will have a "real" replacement for TIVO?

Does anyone have any thoughts in comparing the TVR-150 with the 9200T - I want to get my parents one or the other - and they will live without season passes for the time being.....

Thanks


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Loads of stuff on FreeView playback at
http://www.pvruk.co.uk/freeview_playback.cfm

I'm not sure if the Humax could be upgraded. I'd have thought the Toppy would.

The quality of the meta-data is the key. If it's as good as Tribune usually provide, it would be a nail in the coffin for future TiVos here.

But then, it has always struck me that listings magazines (and meta data) should be given away free. They're basically adverts for a service.

T


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Season pass capability is certainly out there - the Nebula DigiTV software now uses it.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

terryeden said:


> ... listings magazines (and meta data) should be given away free.


They can't give away what they don't have. And what they don't have for the metadata is universal coding systems for titles, series, episodes, genres, etc, and the willingness to apply them.


----------

